

Ask HN: What could be your lifeputer? - jasongullickson

If you could choose any computer available today, but you had to live with it for the rest of your life, what would you pick?
======
nfnaaron
Is there anything at all that stands out above the rest?

Assuming that anything more embedded than a phone is not part of the question,
we have two choices: a smart phone, or a PC. Kindles and iThings are just
feature restricted implementations of PCs or phones. All the smart phones do
the same thing, all the PCs do the same thing. The biggest real differences
are in marketing and branding. All you can really do is maximize some aspect
that all phones and PCs have.

So, similar to csomar's "build it myself" solution, mine would be the fastest,
most rugged and capacious laptop I could afford. And three years from now I'd
wish I didn't have to live with this pig for the rest of my life.

------
csomar
I'll build it myself, so I can put enough processors, RAM, hard drive space...
who knows how technology evolves in futur?

------
mooism2
One computer already isn't enough for me.

~~~
jasongullickson
I doubt one is enough for anyone that reads HN, but that's not really an
answer to this question.

~~~
mooism2
If one computer isn't enough for me now, then how can one computer for the
rest of my life possibly be adequate?

------
wglb
Lifeputer? Please.

~~~
jasongullickson
Do you have a better suggestion?

